# Knife Legal Issues



## MartialArtist (May 17, 2003)

Does everyone know the laws of their state?

Remember, in every US state I know of, a knife is a lethal weapon, and use of one has similiar consequences of a firearm, so why do people carry a knife but not a firearm, or etc.?

I carry a knife, mainly used for utility reasons, and in my state, you can get the same sentence using one as you can a firearm.  I've read that in some states, using a firearm is much more harsh than a knife.

Just a reminder on how people should be familiar and act accordingly with their given laws.


----------



## Chuck (May 18, 2003)

I carry a knife, but it is a tool, not a weapon. I keep it razor sharp, I can dry shave my arm with it. But I look on it as only a tool. It would be that last thing I would look to for self-defense.

I think the law in Colorado allows pocket knnives with blades up to 3-1/2 inches, after that the law sees it as a weapon. This is funny, because the Okinawan schools have the shishibo. Like a Kubotan, but without the prongs. It is used to attack pressure points and nerve bundles. You could use a ball-point the same way.


----------



## yilisifu (May 18, 2003)

In Iowa, the possession of a firearm in the commission of a crime is worth 10 years (just for carrying the weapon).

A knife is different - 3 1/2 inches, folding or fixed, can be carried concealed.  Anything larger must be worn openly.


----------



## Elfan (May 18, 2003)

http://pw1.netcom.com/~brlevine/sta-law.htm


----------



## MartialArtist (May 19, 2003)

I might be lucky to live in a gun-friendly state.

Unlike Kal-i-Fornia


----------



## MartialArtist (May 19, 2003)

It is better to carry a firearm than most types of knives in my state.


----------



## Zepp (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *It is better to carry a firearm than most types of knives in my state. *



That sounds both ridiculous and scary.  Which state are you in, if you don't mind my asking?

I know that here in California the knife laws are fairly strict, but I think they're reasonable.  A legal 3 inch blade can do plenty of damage.


----------



## Despairbear (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *I know that here in California the knife laws are fairly strict, but I think they're reasonable.  A legal 3 inch blade can do plenty of damage. *




Where did you find thin info? When I looked at the CA criminal code I did not see anything about blade length. As I recall it talked about a "deadly weapon" but was very vauge.



Despair Bear


----------



## Zepp (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Despairbear _
> *Where did you find thin info? When I looked at the CA criminal code I did not see anything about blade length. As I recall it talked about a "deadly weapon" but was very vauge. *



My mistake- it turns out that the legal size limit in CA is 3 & 1/2 inches for knives.  The best source for California laws is http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/calaw.html.  You can run a search there in the penal code section for anything related to knives, guns, nunchaku, among other laws.

Edit: Dammit!  I can't seem to find the exact section where it mentions length of concealed knives.  I could swear I saw it yesterday!  Oh well.  But I did just learn that it's legal to have a switchblade here if it's shorter than 2 inches. (Section 653K)


----------



## cdhall (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *Does everyone know the laws of their state?
> *



As the sponsor of the School Management thread, I can tell you that my service can keep you on top of these issues and provide you legal counsel and perhaps even representation for about 50 cents/day with no long-term contracts.  It is  tax-deductible if you use it for business.  It covers the US and parts of Canada.

I don't know why everyone has not yet signed up but here is the link again for more info:

http://www.prepaidlegal.com/info/doughall

After you click on View the Movie, you can click on Read More to get more details.  I have not watched the movie in a while, I just skip to Read More to find what I'm looking for.

Feel free to contact me with questions.
:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (May 22, 2003)

said it before...will say it again...  If you are going to carry a weapon for self-defense you had better 1) know the law that applies cold and 2) have some kind of legal representation arranged.  Most counties and municipalities have codes stricter than the state as to what you can and cant carry.  Also, even if you claim it to be a tool, once it is used as a weapon it is a weapon in the eyes of the law.
If you are in a fight where weapons are deployed you will, at a minimum, spend time in a police station being questioned.


----------



## cdhall (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *2) have some kind of legal representation arranged.*



Sound advice.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *That sounds both ridiculous and scary.  Which state are you in, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> I know that here in California the knife laws are fairly strict, but I think they're reasonable.  A legal 3 inch blade can do plenty of damage. *


WA - gun laws are pretty lenient.

CA is known for their ridiculous gun laws


----------



## MartialArtist (May 27, 2003)

* If you don't know your rights, you don't have any *


----------



## Zepp (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *CA is known for their ridiculous gun laws *



:rofl: Those ridiculous gun laws make me feel safer.


----------



## argyll (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *My mistake- it turns out that the legal size limit in CA is 3 & 1/2 inches for knives.  The best source for California laws is http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/calaw.html.
> 
> Edit: Dammit!  I can't seem to find the exact section where it mentions length of concealed knives.  I could swear I saw it yesterday!  Oh well.  But I did just learn that it's legal to have a switchblade here if it's shorter than 2 inches. (Section 653K)
> *



You couldn't find it because there is no general size limit in California.  California Penal Code section 12020 prohibits concealed carry of fix blades regardless of blade length, but does not place any restrictions on the concealed carry of folders of any size.  As you point out there are size restrictions on automatics.  You may be thinking of the size restrictions for carry on school property.

Best regards,

Argyll


----------



## Zepp (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by argyll _
> *You may be thinking of the size restrictions for carry on school property.*



That was probably it then.


----------

